# Diesel DEF tank problem



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

We have two Cruze TD's, both with just under 50,000 miles on them. We also have a Cruze Eco: all three vehicles are used by our service technicians. 

One of the TD's had a check engine light come on. A trip to the local dealer and the service writer indicated it was a problem with the DEF tank. They went on to tell us that there were only two DEF tanks available, in stock at other dealers, and that the other dealers did not want to part with them. No date or time period was offered: the car was returned to us.

This is a problem because the yearly inspection is overdue. We either have to leave the car sit, or risk getting a ticket for expired inspection. 

We were given the card of the Service Director, who declined to put us in touch with anyone at GM.

Anyone heard of this problem? What's the best way to get it resolved?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

From what I have read on here, the dealer has to get hold of GM TAC (Technical Assistance Center or something like that) and they can release/expedite the parts. Many dealer service centers do not know about this apparently... I'm sure others will jump in as well.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Garandman said:


> We have two Cruze TD's, both with just under 50,000 miles on them. We also have a Cruze Eco: all three vehicles are used by our service technicians.
> 
> One of the TD's had a check engine light come on. A trip to the local dealer and the service writer indicated it was a problem with the DEF tank. They went on to tell us that there were only two DEF tanks available, in stock at other dealers, and that the other dealers did not want to part with them. No date or time period was offered: the car was returned to us.
> 
> ...


dear Garandman...........thank you very much for purchasing a GM car .................oh by the way your on your own now!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Contact the GM Customer representative on this forum. Send them a PM with your VIN, and contact information and they will create an appointment for you. 

It's true that GM has these parts on Restricted stock, but a dealership should know the procedure to get them. If they don't they deserve a little push from big poppa GM.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm glad I don't have a diesel vehicle. Never cared for the loud engine, though much quieter these days. Now with the DEF tanks it sounds like a real PITA.
Not worth the extra savings in fuel plus diesel fuel has been more $$$ than gas lately.
Good luck.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I sent an email to [email protected] which seems to be the contact.



BU54 said:


> I'm glad I don't have a diesel vehicle. Never cared for the loud engine, though much quieter these days. Now with the DEF tanks it sounds like a real PITA.
> Not worth the extra savings in fuel plus diesel fuel has been more $$$ than gas lately.
> Good luck.


Workin' on the old post count, eh?


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

The email was just delivered and read (I turned on the Notify) so we'll see what happens next! I gave them the dealer contact info.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

BU54 said:


> I'm glad I don't have a diesel vehicle. Never cared for the loud engine, though much quieter these days. Now with the DEF tanks it sounds like a real PITA.
> Not worth the extra savings in fuel plus diesel fuel has been more $$$ than gas lately.
> Good luck.


Not here, regular is $2.09 and diesel is $1.95


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Garandman said:


> We have two Cruze TD's, both with just under 50,000 miles on them. We also have a Cruze Eco: all three vehicles are used by our service technicians.
> 
> One of the TD's had a check engine light come on. A trip to the local dealer and the service writer indicated it was a problem with the DEF tank. They went on to tell us that there were only two DEF tanks available, in stock at other dealers, and that the other dealers did not want to part with them. No date or time period was offered: the car was returned to us.
> 
> ...


Seems like if GM social media support isn't able to resolve this for you, you may have to enlist the help of a lemon lawyer. But before all that, someone with more knowledge can chime in, but I would think they are obligated to put you in a loaner car until yours is fixed. 

Magnuson moss warranty act and lemon law should be in your corner if needed, but that's only a very last resort. Good luck with this and please keep us posted.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

I had this same problem with my car, took about a month for them to get me the tank. Now its sitting at the dealer because the DEF tank is now leaking. GOOD LUCK!! Calling GM did help a little, because when i did they got me a tank the next week after i called.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

BU54 said:


> I'm glad I don't have a diesel vehicle. Never cared for the loud engine, though much quieter these days. Now with the DEF tanks it sounds like a real PITA.
> Not worth the extra savings in fuel plus diesel fuel has been more $$$ than gas lately.
> Good luck.





Garandman said:


> Thanks for the tips. I sent an email to [email protected] which seems to be the contact.
> 
> Workin' on the old post count, eh?



Not just post count, but he doesn't know what he's talking about. ^^^^ While the DEF tank has been an issue, many have not suffered from it and it's no reason NOT to buy a diesel. Right now, in Hellinois , I am getting #2 diesel for 20-25 cents less than regular gas.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> Not just post count, but he doesn't know what he's talking about. ^^^^ While the DEF tank has been an issue, many have not suffered from it and it's no reason NOT to buy a diesel. Right now, in Hellinois , I am getting #2 diesel for 20-25 cents less than regular gas.


You guys are making a lot of false assumptions. For example Diesel has been more expensive than gas until recently like I mentioned but you two took it out of context to cause a problem.
Way to go.
I mentioned the reasons I don't like diesels(not you)yet again you guys took that out of context also.

Yesterday I saw gas for $2.00 and the same station had diesel for $2.05. Pretty close to the same price now. Not long ago I remember diesel was .50 higher. But I don't pay much attention to diesel because I don't use it.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

diesel said:


> Seems like if GM social media support isn't able to resolve this for you, you may have to enlist the help of a lemon lawyer. But before all that, someone with more knowledge can chime in, but I would think they are obligated to put you in a loaner car until yours is fixed. //


GM Social media support contacted me very promptly, contacted the dealer, and made sure they took the necessary measures to obtain "Restricted Stock." They emailed me Friday to say it was in process.

We got a call from the dealership notifying us that the part was in, and sent the car over to be repaired. The remote start wasn't working but that may have been tied to the check engine light. It may linger a day but should be all set. The dealer said they won't sure they could work on it tomorrow because "We didn't expect you to bring it over today." 

We could still drive the car, so a loaner wasn't really necessary. The only snag for us was that the inspection sticker was due. Now that should be behind us. 

We still like the TD's better than the Eco and they are always the first ones chosen for trips. The new 1.6L TD should get _insane _mpg on the highway.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Garandman said:


> GM Social media support contacted me very promptly, contacted the dealer, and made sure they took the necessary measures to obtain "Restricted Stock." They emailed me Friday to say it was in process.
> 
> We got a call from the dealership notifying us that the part was in, and sent the car over to be repaired. The remote start wasn't working but that may have been tied to the check engine light. It may linger a day but should be all set. The dealer said they won't sure they could work on it tomorrow because "We didn't expect you to bring it over today."
> 
> ...


was the tank under warranty? you where past your bumper to bumper.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Garandman said:


> GM Social media support contacted me very promptly, contacted the dealer, and made sure they took the necessary measures to obtain "Restricted Stock." They emailed me Friday to say it was in process.
> 
> We got a call from the dealership notifying us that the part was in, and sent the car over to be repaired. The remote start wasn't working but that may have been tied to the check engine light. It may linger a day but should be all set. The dealer said they won't sure they could work on it tomorrow because "We didn't expect you to bring it over today."
> 
> ...


Glad to hear progress is being made. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

oilburner said:


> was the tank under warranty? you where past your bumper to bumper.


Part of the emissions control warranty, don't you think?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Garandman said:


> Part of the emissions control warranty, don't you think?


I didn`t think it was covered unless under 3 year 36,000 mile. curious to know.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

oilburner said:


> I didn`t think it was covered unless under 3 year 36,000 mile. curious to know.


The repair was done at no charge.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

The def system is covered under the emissions warranty. I can't remember how many years but its 88k miles. I recently had a check engine light for SCR inefficiency and they found one of the three DEF tank heaters to be bad (was the middle of winter). have 60K on the car and covered under warranty.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

And by the way why is Garandman bashing diesel cruzes if he doesn't have one?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Reno12469 said:


> And by the way why is Garandman bashing diesel cruzes if he doesn't have one?



He has two of them. I don't see him bashing?


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Ours went in today for a tank heater code, so guessing we will be in the same boat as well. Just under 44k on ours.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

waiting on a DEF tank heater (resevior) for my CTD. Part is on National Back order. After fixing the Exhaust sensor issues fixed (so far) car is down again. Third time in 3,000 miles.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry, not Garandman, I meant BU54


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> waiting on a DEF tank heater (resevior) for my CTD. Part is on National Back order. After fixing the Exhaust sensor issues fixed (so far) car is down again. Third time in 3,000 miles.


Aren't you the guy who bought your car used and with an active check engine light on?


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes. I'm actually not sure why I'm posting here since last time I was basically discredited, made out to be stupid and, informed that my Cruze was one of the only CTD's in the world with issues. CEL OFF or on its no different the issue will arise at some point if it's a common vehicle issue.
From other GM techs across the US that I've communicated with, DEF tank heater failure is quite common. I thought I might avoid the issue being in Hawaii with out freezing temperatures and all. Nope just by luck, another issue. This one basically downs the vehicle because of speed limiting to 65mph than 55mph.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]sorry to hear about your DEF tank issue, please keep us informed when this part comes in. [/FONT]


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> From other GM techs across the US that I've communicated with, DEF tank heater failure is quite common.


I have seen that issue pop up few times on the forum. it does seem to be a part that unfortunately has a higher failure rate. So far (knock on wood) mine's been fine for 167K miles.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I had my DEF tank replaced right around 49k miles. The issue was with a heater and they replaced the entire DEF tank assembly (under warranty). It only took a day or two for them to get the tank and install it. My issue never caused a speed reduction though; just the CEL.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The speed reduction should only happen if the sensors think there's no DEF or bad DEF in the system.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

diesel said:


> The speed reduction should only happen if the sensors think there's no DEF or bad DEF in the system.


 if there is a DEF heater issue speed is also limited... though not as much as for bad or no DEF.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Replaced the DEF heater and filled with new fluid today. Took a week to get the DEF tank resevior in (looks like a fuel pump module but its not a pump) no need to replace the entire tank.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> Replaced the DEF heater and filled with new fluid today. Took a week to get the DEF tank resevior in (looks like a fuel pump module but its not a pump) no need to replace the entire tank.


Do you have the part number for the heater?


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

DEF reservoir kit part number - 23377881. It comes with the reservoir, seals, locking ring, even new special application zip ties. A special tool is needed for removal and install of the locking ring.
New DEF to refill after and, a clean hose to drain the tank.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

plasticplant said:


> I had my DEF tank replaced right around 49k miles. The issue was with a heater and they replaced the entire DEF tank assembly (under warranty). It only took a day or two for them to get the tank and install it. My issue never caused a speed reduction though; just the CEL.


Same scenario as me. My '14 CTD has 31k miles and I got the P21DD CEL code. The dealer told me yesterday that they are replacing the entire DEF tank. They should have a new one in today and have it done today. I was prepared to tell them to call GM TAC, if they couldn't get a new DEF tank, but I didn't have to. I really like my dealer, they seem to have their crap together.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

I see there are quite a few threads on going about CIL code P21DD. I'll give an update to my car here since this is where I started talking about it.

I was told by my dealer that the DEF tank was going to be replaced. It was supposed to take one day to do it, however, they had a terrible time getting the "part" out of GM (surprise, surprise). When they finally finished replacing the "part" (a week later), I noticed on the invoice that they only replaced the reservoir and not the entire DEF tank. It has been going good so far (no CIL). The only issue I have is that when I got my car I noticed a huge crack in my windshield. I am meeting with the dealer today to get it replaced. I didn't know that it was standard operating procedure to put a crack in the windshield when replacing the DEF reservoir.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

highmarker said:


> I see there are quite a few threads on going about CIL code P21DD. I'll give an update to my car here since this is where I started talking about it.
> 
> I was told by my dealer that the DEF tank was going to be replaced. It was supposed to take one day to do it, however, they had a terrible time getting the "part" out of GM (surprise, surprise). When they finally finished replacing the "part" (a week later), I noticed on the invoice that they only replaced the reservoir and not the entire DEF tank. It has been going good so far (no CIL). The only issue I have is that when I got my car I noticed a huge crack in my windshield. I am meeting with the dealer today to get it replaced. I didn't know that it was standard operating procedure to put a crack in the windshield when replacing the DEF reservoir.


It's step 13 in the repair process:

13. Put crack in windshield

(j/k)


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

BU54 said:


> You guys are making a lot of false assumptions. For example Diesel has been more expensive than gas until recently like I mentioned but you two took it out of context to cause a problem.
> Way to go.
> I mentioned the reasons I don't like diesels(not you)yet again you guys took that out of context also.
> 
> Yesterday I saw gas for $2.00 and the same station had diesel for $2.05. Pretty close to the same price now. Not long ago I remember diesel was .50 higher. But I don't pay much attention to diesel because I don't use it.



Bump for update, but diesel us STILL running .20-40 cents a gallon less than regular in Hellinois.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> Bump for update, but diesel us STILL running .20-40 cents a gallon less than regular in Hellinois.


It also amazes me how much more variation there is in diesel prices. Looking around town I see it between 1.99 and 2.86(!?), although most fall between 2.09 and 2.45. Still, easily a 30c variation on average, with gas I see maybe a 10c difference around town.


----------

